# Fränkische schweiz tour am freitag



## 0815p (23. Mai 2007)

hallo
ich fahr am freitag ne tour in der fränkischen. treffpkt um 14.00 in rothenbühl am schwimmbadparkpl. tourendaten ca 40km und 800hm (technische teilstücke dabei) wer lust hat, kurz bescheid sagen
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (24. Mai 2007)

Servus Peter,

wie wars am Lago?

Fährst du am Pfingstwochende nochmal was ähnliches?
Am Freitag gehts bei mir nicht.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Mai 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> wie wars am Lago?
> 
> ...



logisch, denk eher am sonntag, geb dir noch bescheid(samstag mittag ins forum schaun)
gruss peter


----------

